# How many frozen embryos to transfer - help!



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Can anyone offer advice or experience.
We've been through one failed fresh cycle with ICSI and had 2 embryos frozen.
They are good but not excellent (3Bb and 4Bb ?) 
The clinic are pushing to have just one transferred but I really wanted 2. I don't mind if they both take and we have twins, has anyone had 2 put back and become pregnant with triplets or quads?  Really torn with what to do! I want the best chance but don't want to risk multiples of more than 2...
Any help greatly appreciated Thanks.


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Free,
We also had a failed fresh ICSI cycle back in June and we had a fet in October. I was adamant I wanted 2 embryos put back in, I just wanted to feel I'd done everything I could to make sure at least one stuck.

We're now 10+5 with twins. 

I did let the hospital advise on what they thought but they said at the end of the day the decision lies with us. 

Good luck on whatever you decide to do

Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had the same dilemma when i went for a fet cycle earlier this year. It was my first fet following a failed fresh cycle. We were told that success rates with transferring one embie was 50% versus 52%if we transferred two. We decided that we preferred not to waste embryos and have more attempts at higher success rates so we transferred only one. I obtained a bfp and now my 4 week old son is sleeping next to me.

He has so many sleepless nights that i am just glad we did not have twins cos it would have been so difficult to cope.

Best of luck for your cycle.


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Free - I am in the same position as you. After our first ICSI cycle ended in mc, our next cycle will be FET. We have 2 frozen embies, also grade 4BB and 3BB. Our clinic said they will thaw them both and if they both survive we have the option to transfer them both. We have decided that as there is less chance of success with a frozen cycle we will use them both if they survive the thaw. Best of luck with your decision. X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My clinic defrosts one at a time, and if one doesn't do well then they can use another one as it's a really quick process if it's vitrification.

I would always have one frozen embie at a time based on the basic maths: I had 3 frozen so happier to have 3 50% chances, than have one 52% and one 50%.

As far as my clinic goes, they say that if an embie defrosts well it probably has a better chance than a fresh embie because your body is more prepared. Frozen embies, using vitrification that most places use aren't like they used to be - they have better success rates with them in some women at some clinics.

Good luck whatever you decide: whatever you do has to be right for you, but make sure you get the full facts from your clinic.

Xxx


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for your replies ladies. It's so helpful to hear first hand experience. I know it sounds silly, but I just don't trust what the clinic tells us all the time. 
I'm still not decided but I think I will feel good either way now. I'm a little excited but scared at the prospect of twins, but I'm more scared of a negative result so I'm leaning towards two. However, now I know that evan80 had success with one ( congratulations!) I wouldn't feel like it will lessen my chances if we decide one.
Congratulations zozo_lou on your exciting news of twins! What a blessing 

Emmylou80 - sounds like we're in the same boat. I will repost and let you know what I decide, I'm starting in January. I wish you the best of luck too.
xx


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Cloudy - thanks for the information that's really helpful, and a logical outlook.
It's hard to get information from the clinic without feeling like they are biased trying to adhere to protocol!

Good luck to you too xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Free2009,

I'd go for both put back, assuming both survive thaw. Yes doing two SFETs would give you two separate attempts, but what the clinics don't factor in when pushing SET is the psychological trauma of more attempts, the time off work etc, and if doing medicated FET, the physical impact of you having to take a cocktail of hormones twice.

The clinic also get to charge you twice for two single FETs, & still get to class it as a successful cycle no matter how many FETs you have as a "cycle" is defined by the fresh transfer then all the frosties from that EC.

When quoting stats about multiple births, they neglect to mention that the most common outcome from an IVF cycle is a BFN. Out of those successful, most have a singleton even following multiple embryo transfer. Only a small number have twins, & fertile women have been having twins since Eve.

I cycled abroad and transferred 3x fresh blasts (excellent quality) first time and 3x fresh 3 day embryos (2 good, 1 poor) second time. I have one baby. Boy am I glad I didn't go for SETs as I'd have clocked up 6 rounds plus the one abandoned for OHSS!

Good luck,

B xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Regarding the 50% for eset and 52% for two embryos you have to be a bit careful and not take at face value. It tends to becomes a bit of a self fulfilling prophesy.  The clinics are encouraged to transfer one so only transfer two where there are issues such as embryo quality, so you don't see much difference in success.

For clinics where both det and eset are done as routine average figures are 50% success for eset and 72% for two embryos. 

I have twins and they are good fun but hard work. However , lets put it this way. I went for 2 embryos for subsequent transfers and it is a singleton this time. But I was happy to have twins again.

so far my singleton pregnancy has been tougher than my twin one was. I'll let you know in Feb ( hopefully) if it is any easier with a newborn singleton compared with twins.  

I think you should never transfer more than you are happy to have babies. Ie if you don't feel you could cope with twins stick to eset. Even then there is a 2% chance of identical twins from embryo splitting.

Good luck deciding,  but be aware that figures aren't always what they seem.

x x


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I have had two single embryo FETs, both resulted in pregnancy although the first was sadly a miscarriage. I also wanted both put back initially but on thinking a bit harder, I was really worried about the medical risks of a twin pregnancy. Also as others have mentioned I decided two attempts at 50% per go was better than one attempt with only a slightly higher chance of success. Obviously you do have to factor in the costs (I was fortunate that my parents helped us out financially). Now I have one baby from my second attempt at FET, I have no regrets - if I'd had them both transferred together I would have conceived twins but lost one early on, possibly putting the second at risk as well. 



At the end of the day though, the final decision lies with you - the clinic can only advise you, if you really want two transferred then you can insist on this.


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies, it's really very helpful.

Bombsh3lll - I feel the same about the clinics view of statistics, and the effect on the body with more than one cycle is a consideration. I was in pain for a year after my failed fresh cycle!
Congratulations on your baby girl!

Mierran - I agree about taking figures at face value.
Congratulations on your girl/ boy twins how amazing! And all the best of luck with your third 

Carrielou - Sorry to hear about your miscarriage, but how great to have 2 boys and I love the names you chose!
Thanks for the advice, it's definitely worth considering when you think of 2 chances at 50%


xx


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Free - what did you decide in the end? 1 or 2? X


----------



## Catarina793 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi, I am just in the middle of making this decision as well and keep changing my mind! I am in the mid way through my first FET transfer, transfer day set for next Tuesday. 

I have 2 good quality frozen embryos and had decided to transfer 2, so was hauled infront of the consultant to give me all the risks of multiple pregnancies. She was saying how the chances of success only slightly increase if you transfer 2 instead of 1 embryos, so that made me think we would go for 1. But like people have said already I find it difficult to trust what they are saying, as their agenda will always be for eSET and they have their targets they have to meet on this. But then maybe they have those targets for a reason! I now think I'm going to go for transferring 1, as if it doesn't work we would have one more chance and it would still be funded on nhs in my clinic. So hard to decide though!


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Emmylou - we've decided to have both put back. My husband asked me what I was most worried about, having twins or having a negative result. I'm more worried it won't work so having both put back. That's if they both survive thawing, shouldn't get ahead of myself.
Catarina , praying for success for you on Tuesday! You'll know what's best for you when it comes to it I'm sure. What drugs are you on or you doing natural cycle? I'm only taking Progynova and the clinic told me it would suppress ovulation, but lots of people say it didn't work!


----------



## Catarina793 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi free I'm taking elleste solo to build up my lining of my womb, and just started on the lovely progesterone pessaries. If I'm honest I'm not sure if this is classed as a natural or medicated cycle! Feels pretty medicated to me!! 
When is your transfer? Hope this will be your time.


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think that is a medicated cycle if you're using estrogen medication. Have you got a date for your transfer?
Do you have to do the pessaries 3 times a day? That's the ones I'm going to be using, just wondered if they have to be evenly spaced out? Don't fancy doing it at work!
Thanks Catarina - I really hope this is your time too! Keeping everything crossed for you  xx


----------

